# mixed scoal breeding



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i have a 200 gallon, and i want to start a pygo scoal, BUT still have pleanty of breeding. can pygos breed when they are living together even if there is say 2 pairs of reds, a pair of terns a pair of pirya and one or 2 caribe?

whats the story?

also what conditions would be good for this scoal? the DIM of the tank are 6 feet by 2 feet by 2.5 feet high. i want a thriving group of pygos and lots of fry to distribute around my city, as well as sending them for a low cost around the province. like 2 dollars a fish. anyways long story short what do i need to do?


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Inflade said:


> i have a 200 gallon, and i want to start a pygo scoal, BUT still have pleanty of breeding. can pygos breed when they are living together even if there is say 2 pairs of reds, a pair of terns a pair of pirya and one or 2 caribe?
> 
> whats the story?
> 
> also what conditions would be good for this scoal? the DIM of the tank are 6 feet by 2 feet by 2.5 feet high. i want a thriving group of pygos and lots of fry to distribute around my city, as well as sending them for a low cost around the province. like 2 dollars a fish. anyways long story short what do i need to do?


i think your tank size is 225 gallons by dim of the tank 
but sweet setup man i don't know nothing about breeding with others in the tank sorry cant help ya


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

can anyone help me?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

if you are looking to breed them,your best bet would be to have more reds and less diversity of other pygo's.Chances are the reds will be the only 1's breeding in there.Caribe and piraya will be more aggressive and chances are they will not put up with the agression of a breeding pair of reds.I think your safest bet would be a tern and nat mix.I would not go overboard on the piraya and caribe if your intent is on breeding.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude, this is the third time you have asked the same question.

For the third time, YES, P's can breed while in a tank with other species.


----------

